# Dixie Digital Angle gauge has convenient feature over competitors (!Updated)



## mot

The hold feature sounds neat. I use the Beal Tilt Box and, like all of these, does about the same thing. It has an extra decimal place though. I may have to write a review. Thanks for the info, Nils!


----------



## Blake

I have a Wixey. I hadn't even heard of the Dixey. They must be brothers. Thanks for the info, Nils. When are you gonna visit our shop again with the latest pens?


----------



## Karson

The hold feature sounds great.


----------



## rikkor

Alright, now I have to go and get one of these.


----------



## Karson

Nils Did you get any response from Peachtree on replacing your digital device?


----------



## Nils

Karson - thanks for noticing this! Yes, I did get a replacement from Peachtree - took a few weeks because I had to send the non-working one back. But it seems to be working fine since (I haven't used it more than a few times since then). I upgraded the rating to four stars - it's hard to give five stars to something that stopped working, even if you *do* get a replacement.


----------

